# anyone else HATE deployment clasps on leather bands?



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

I absolutely hate the current trend of putting deployment clasps on leather bands! Love my new Le Locle, and the leather band, but *hate* the clasp! It gets in the way more than not, the band does not sit as nice and flush around my wrist, it's a royal pain in the... well... you know. ;-) And I know I can go out and buy another band, but that is not the point! I like the leather that Tissot supplied, I just wonder why they have to use this newfangled fastening system when the old system is tried and proven, and works well! I just don't get it. Am I alone? Why are these damn things so popular???


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Try reversing the ends of the strap on the watch side--so that the deployant opens toward you rather than away (or vise versa this, depending on how you have it now). I've had to do this to get the "aerodynamics" right.

Good luck,
heb


----------



## Gadgetguy (May 4, 2008)

Well, I think tastes and preferences differ. I love deployment clasps on leather straps. For a number of reasons:
- the clasp looks often nice (engraved in some cases)
- it is faster to put on / take off
- the normal (no clasp) way resulted in cracked leather straps after a while - I find using a clasp extends the life of the leather strap
- it is very comfortable


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Gadgetguy said:


> Well, I think tastes and preferences differ. I love deployment clasps on leather straps. For a number of reasons:
> - the clasp looks often nice (engraved in some cases)
> - it is faster to put on / take off
> - the normal (no clasp) way resulted in cracked leather straps after a while - I find using a clasp extends the life of the leather strap
> - it is very comfortable


I completely agree. I have to say though; the butterfly clasp on my Tissot is my favorite. The deployment clasp I received from Stowa is beautiful, but it is a little bulky and less comfortable.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (Mar 7, 2007)

I think it depends on the length and type of strap too. Sometimes, a deployant clasp does wonders, other times it's not so good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

i agree with you completely! deployant clasps are awesome! really saves the life of the strap, and looks WAY better than a buckle.


----------



## jarhead024 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a 7" wrist and most deployments are uncomfortable unless the butterfly clasp is cented on the wrist. Unless perfectly centered, the curvature of the deployment rubs against the side of the wrist rather than the flat underside of the wrist. I like the concept but unless the fit is right they just don't work for me.


----------



## Jipstar (Sep 23, 2008)

Wearing my Tissot le Locle is just impossible!!!!


----------



## aed (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm in agreement with the OP. The butterfly clasp is really uncomfortable although it does look the part. Imo if the buckle is chunky then it can look great e.g hirsh


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

aed said:


> I'm in agreement with the OP. The butterfly clasp is really uncomfortable although it does look the part. Imo if the buckle is chunky then it can look great e.g hirsh


I quite like the Tissot ones - don't find them too uncomfortable even for my rather skinny wrists. The one on my Freelancer however is awful!! Very painful having the metal push against the side of my wrists so i hardly ever wear it now.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

Gadgetguy said:


> Well, I think tastes and preferences differ. I love deployment clasps on leather straps. For a number of reasons:
> - the clasp looks often nice (engraved in some cases)
> - it is faster to put on / take off
> - the normal (no clasp) way resulted in cracked leather straps after a while - I find using a clasp extends the life of the leather strap
> - it is very comfortable


i completely agree.


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

I really like deployant clasps as well. In fact, I need to get a few more for my collection. The only real issue I have with them is that it can be hard to match them to the gold in vintage watches (especially if you get the clasp online), so you wind up with something that looks a little odd in such cases. Otherwise, I really prefer them to buckles.

Then again, I have big hands and fairly solid wrists, so they sit well. I can imagine that they might be annoying if the curve is wrong.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Barnaby said:


> Then again, I have big hands and fairly solid wrists, so they sit well. I can imagine that they might be annoying if the curve is wrong.


I do appreciate that the curve of one's wrist plays a big part in how comfortable these things would be, but ANYTHING that sticks out underneath the leather band and is in between one's wrist and the leather band has to be less comfortable than the leather band by itself, all nice and soft and compliant against the skin. And that has been my experience up to date!

The clasps make a lot of sense with metal watch bands, but absolutely none with leather! I'm sorry, but protecting a leather band from "premature" wear by eliminating the buckle (gasp! ;-) ) and giving up personal comfort in the process is not the right trade-off...


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

It really easy to keep the leather band and simply remove the deployment mechanism...Of course you gotta have a buckle lying around the house that fits it... but it is easy.

Since I posted this (about 5 min ago) and now... I modified my Tissot strap. I simply cut a notch into the strap for buckle hook in the center using nail clippers and added a new buckle. No more deployment clasp. Mine with deployment clasp, did not fit. Either too tight or too loose with Deployment clasp. Also, would not fit easily over my hand either with deployment clasp when set to my liking on wrist. Off it went.


----------

